# Fort morgan



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

went out today to fort morgen and got 8 or 9 bull reds. pics soon i hope. today was just right for them. every hour or so on the hour schools would come by and everyone their fishing walked away with more then 5. thats for sure.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jerens (10/21/2007)* everyone their fishing walked away with more then 5.


<TABLE align=center border=1><TBODY><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#cccccc><TD height=13>Red Drum**</TD><TD height=13>16" min. - 26" max</TD><TD height=13>3 per person - 1 oversized fish allowed in the 3 fish creel limit
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

What were the reds caught on?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:banghead


----------



## ssgtgroneman (Oct 1, 2007)

Can somebody tell me where Ft Morgan is at? Thanks

SSgt G


----------

